# Access Runtime DB -> Tabellenverknüpfungs-Manager geht nicht



## Slizzzer (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!


Ich arbeite mit dem Developer-Paket Office XP.
Ich habe eine Datenbank erstellt und mit dem Verpackungsassistent ein Installationspaket "geschnürt".

Da die Datenbank aus Frontend und Backend besteht, habe ich im Menü der DB den Tabellenverknüpfungsmanager reingeklebt.

Zum Glück habe ich das Paket auf einem Testrechner noch einmal geprüft! Auf dem funktioniert der Teballenverknüpfungsmanager nicht mehr!
Was muß ich beim Erstellen des Installationspaketes tun, damit das Ding mit integriert wird?

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## Slizzzer (7. Oktober 2004)

Sooooo!

Hab was gefunden. Kommt sogar von Winzigweich!
Warum die das Ding nicht einfach integrieren, wird wohl immer ein Rätsel bleiben?!
Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht .

Ich hab mal eine Datei angehängt, die ein Startfenster enthält und das Code-Modul.
Das Startfenster prüft bei "onload" anhand einer Tabelle, ob das verknüpfte Backend vorhanden ist. Wenn nicht kommt eine Meldung und danach ein Datei-Öffnen-Dialog, in dem man die Backend-Datei auswählen kann.
Funktioniert gut. 

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------

